# Guinevere Sanding System



## Dominik Pierog (16 Nov 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8yvCupP ... k9bPGNgAgQ
http://www.katools.com/shop/carving-too ... 21_23.html


----------



## ChrisR (20 Nov 2014)

Thanks for posting, looks like interesting kit. 

Now all you have to do, is convince Axminster Tools or similar to become UK stockist, then we can obtain same if required. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## delboy (20 Nov 2014)

These are the same as the Kirjes system only green in colour and are available in the UK from Turners Retreat or classic hand tools.
I have one of these and it works really well.
Regards Derek.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (23 Nov 2014)

delboy":2iygmqyf said:


> These are the same as the Kirjes system.



Thanks 
I don't know that "name", it will be easy to buy in EU
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/categor ... tm?lang=en


----------

